# West 57th



## TerriJ (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a reservation coming up in April. What is the difference with a penthouse room?  I am also looking for transportation options from La Guardia.  Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't address the first question, but as to transport between the airport and hotel, we always use taxis. The fare is reasonable (~$30).

However, some folks swear by the NYC-Airporter shuttle service ($12.75 OW or $22.00 RT).
See: http://www.nycairporter.com/Common/HowItWorks.html


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have used Carmel Car and Limousine Service from La Guardia to Manhattan several times and have been very pleased with their service.  http://www.carmellimo.com/index.html

It's about the same cost as a taxi in a much nicer vehicle (Lincoln Town Car with leather seats). If you decide to use Carmel don't forget to click on the "Save with Carmel Coupons" button on their homepage to save a few dollars.

You get a reservation number and call them when you pick up your luggage and they'll tell you where to meet your driver.

I prefer to use Carmel rather than the Airporter Shuttle Service because the Shuttle service makes stops for everyone in the vehicle - if you're the last one on the list- it can take considerably longer to get to your destination. Whereas with Carmel, it's directly from the airport to your destination. Also, don't forget that tolls are extra to the quoted fees - I don't remember the rate to go through the Tunnel to Manhattan but it's reasonable.


Richard


----------



## lynne (Mar 20, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I have used Carmel Car and Limousine Service from La Guardia to Manhattan several times and have been very pleased with their service.  http://www.carmellimo.com/index.html
> 
> It's about the same cost as a taxi in a much nicer vehicle (Lincoln Town Car with leather seats). If you decide to use Carmel don't forget to click on the "Save with Carmel Coupons" button on their homepage to save a few dollars.
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree with Richard!  Carmel Limo is a very reliable service with reasonable rates.  I ended up using them exclusively when I lived on Long Island and traveled for business.  They were prompt and courteous.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you, about how long does the trip take?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2011)

In theory, as little as 20 minutes. If traffic is heavy, 40.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 21, 2011)

*NYAS - Express Bus*

I have used NY Airport Service many times and will do so again. It is an express bus service that leaves every 30 minutes. They do keep to their schedule. 

http://www.nyairportservice.com/

It is a very affordable (only $12), efficient, clean and safe way to get to mid-town Manhattan. They drop you off at either Grand Central or Port Authority. From there, you can take a cab (should be well under $10), or walk (Port Authority is the closer of the two stops), or take the subway. If you have large luggage, or are unfamiliar with the subway system, I would not advise the subway.

Have fun. NYC is a great place. 

-TJ


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 22, 2011)

I am taking my mom here later in April.   Any recommendations for good places to eat at a reasonable cost?  Is there a pool anywhere near that we can use?  We have not been to NY before for vacation.  Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, of course, NYC has a plethera of fine dining establishments and I would advise checking out the recommendations at http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60763-New_York_City_New_York.html and http://www.frommers.com/destinations/newyorkcity/21_inddin.html


But there are two places in the theatre district where we always dine: 

-- Carmine's... you will be tempted to order and eat too much.
http://www.carminesnyc.com/locations/tdny/index.php

-- Sardi's... even if only for coffee and desert
http://www.sardis.com/htmldocs/cms/restaurant.htm


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks and if anyone has questions about the resort, please let me know.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 24, 2011)

TerriJ said:


> I am taking my mom here later in April.   Any recommendations for good places to eat at a reasonable cost?



We stayed at W 57th in Feb. 2010.  There is an inexpensive Deli place nearby: Metro Café about a block away has a choice of a number of breakfasts at reasonable prices. I got 2 eggs, hash browns and toast for $3.99. My husband had a breakfast sandwich with eggs, sausage, and croissant for about the same price. You can also get lunch or dinner here, but it is absolutely not fancy.

I also found a real Jewish Deli kind of place right off Times Square.  Much less expensive than the known places.  It was very busy both times we had lunch there so the locals knew about it.  I'll try to find out the name of the place.  I can't remember.  Also - not fancy.  But a good value.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 24, 2011)

I found my post on the other TS board:

If you're in the Times Square area, look for the Edison Cafe, associated with the Edison Hotel. We had lunch there twice. No fancy pretenses at all. DH had pastrami and a reuben, I had a club sandwich and blinzes. The meat is very tender, the sandwich size is generous, but not ridiculous, and the prices are very reasonable. Just don't eat the pickles. They are way too salty. And I like just about all pickles.

Two other reasonable places we found - John's Pizza, and Vincent's BBQ. Both are in the TS area. Vincent's BBQ platters are huge. I think 2 people could easily share.


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks again!  Getting excited for our trip to the Big Apple.


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  We were very happy with Carmel Limo.  Ate at Carmine's today and enjoyed that too.  There are many dining options here, very fun to look at all the food.  One complaint....we are in a one bedroom suite and the hide a bed is not at all comfy.

Let me know if anyone has questions.


----------



## brother coony (Apr 28, 2011)

The Carnegie Deli is still the most inexpensive deli to eat.you get 1 pound of meet between  bread slices.$20 bucks, other Deli. 3 ounce for $5 bucks , do the Mat.
My DW and I get 4 meals form one Carnegie sandwich


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 28, 2011)

*Penthouse/Breakfast*

Penthouses are basically one bedroom units on a high floor and with a terrace.  They are also aligned such that you can look out the window from your bathtub - which is pretty cool.

If you are an HGVC owner specifically at West 57th St they serve a good breakfast in the owners lounge.  I don't think it's available to people who don't own at that specific property.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 28, 2011)

We've used both Carmel and Dial 7.  Happy enough with both.  Better than a taxi IMHO because the rate is fixed no matter what the traffic situation is.  Last time we used Carmel the car was a bit grungy so we switched to Dial 7.  But really either is fine for a basic cheap car service.  We now pay a little extra ($5 more) for the _Luxury Sedan_ which we think is a cleaner, nicer car.  

Be sure and look on the internet for coupon codes for either of these services.  They are readily available and will save a few bucks.


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 30, 2011)

I do have one hint for the hide a bed.  If you have to use it, call down and ask for a pillow mattress topper, it made all the difference.


----------



## TerriJ (May 7, 2011)

From this TS you can walk to so many things.  The theaters, Times Square, tour bus stops, many places to eat and shop, and of course Central Park.  Great place and location, we just loved it.


----------



## DCBob (May 16, 2011)

JohnPaul said:


> Penthouses are basically one bedroom units on a high floor and with a terrace.



Except you have to leave your unit to use the terrace!  It's shared with the occupant of the only other 1 bedroom penthouse on the floor. Also, no one else can access your floor without a key card for that floor.


----------



## TerriJ (May 23, 2011)

We were lucky enough to be on that floor and right by the terrace.  Awesome!


----------

